# Six Counties in Northern Calif are SHUT DOWN Over This COVID-19 ! THIS IS WRONG ! THIS WILL BACKFIRE HUGE !



## nononono (Mar 16, 2020)

*There is absolutely NO WAY IN HELL this will be enforced....NO WAY IN HELL !!!!*
*THEY ARE GOING TO HAVE CIVIL UNREST AFTER THREE DAYS OF THIS SHIT !

NOT TO MENTION ...

THE HOMELESS ARE EXEMPT FROM THIS INSANITY...
*
*YES IT IS TRUE....THE HOMELESS ARE EXEMPT ....IT'S IN THE STUPID DECREE !*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 17, 2020)

The only stupid one is the one you see in the mirror.


----------



## nononono (Mar 17, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The only stupid one is the one you see in the mirror.


*George Soros pays you more to sit at home in your skivvies and troll than
you now flat Union pension fund.....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 17, 2020)

nononono said:


> *George Soros pays you more to sit at home in your skivvies and troll than
> you now flat Union pension fund.....*


There you go with your antisemitic rhetoric.


----------



## nononono (Mar 17, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> There you go with your antisemitic rhetoric.


*Now you're claiming to be a Hebrew.....*


----------

